

Block Viewer: Visualize the Bitcoin block chain - thekevinjones
http://blockviewer.com

======
thekevinjones
Also, pretty sure this is Satoshi. Not entirely sure. First transaction in
2009, 10 days after the network was brought up.

<http://blockviewer.com/#30117199>

------
yodasan
How are you getting the unique names for the owners?

~~~
thallium205
After consolidating the addresses, it scrapes the bitcointalk.org forums and
bitcoin-otc signatures to bind real-world identities to the owner ids.

------
sciencerobot
Who is mwally and why is he/she at the center?

~~~
thallium205
It's wikileaks.

